

Ask HN: Which c/c++ or python libraries I should learn? - anujkk

Which c/c++ or python libraries/modules I should learn(just for the sake of learning)?<p>I'm particularly interested in  libraries related to graphics, audio/video analysis and manipulation, communication, face recognition, networking and games.
======
jdwhit2
PyGame [1] is great fun to learn. With it you can make all sorts of games. In
fact many of the competitors in the PyWeek [2] challenge use it to make a
computer game in less than a week. A week of your spare time in the name of
learning isn't too much to ask for :)

(edit) adding links

[1] www.pygame.org

[2] www.pyweek.org

------
nyrath
I suggest that you look into PyQt / PySide On the surface it is a GUI engine,
but it has much more inside.

